# Wiring on a vg35de?



## RockChip (Nov 20, 2004)

I have been offered an engine from a 2000 maxima and an engine from a 2003 maxima, both are complete with tranys, computer and harness. I would like too know how hard it would be to swap these engines in to another car? I am most worried about the injection wiring, are there any wiring diagrams available for these cars?

What cars would be best suited for this engine? I would like to find an older Z or truck if it is possible to swap these into them.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Those are Vq series motors not VGs one is a VQ30DE the other is a VQ35DE. As far as swapping you will have to lose the trannys maximas are fwd so they won't work. With money everything else is possible you will have to set them up for RWD but that isn't impossible.


----------



## RockChip (Nov 20, 2004)

*sorry vq35de*

Sorry I typed in the wrong letter, are there any rear wheel drive trany's that will bolt up to these engines?


----------



## trong_l (Aug 26, 2004)

*Tranny for VQ35DE*

Of course there're a few tranny's for the VQ35DE engine. one is from the 350Z, and the other is from the G35. They could be the same model, I don't know for sure.


----------

